# Nicotine Absorption when Vaping



## Alex

source





Vaping as a Smoking Cessation Tool http://bit.ly/1rzfbPo

Nicotine ? Deadly Poison or Promising Medicine http://bit.ly/1s3Ble2

Ecigarette Research Advocates Group "Nicotine Absorption from Electronic Cigarette Use" http://bit.ly/1od9ffD

Scientific Reports "Nicotine Absorption from Electronic Cigarette Use" http://bit.ly/1c8zyh6

Tobacco Control "Electronic cigarettes and nicotine clinical Pharmacology" http://bit.ly/Zwy6zb

Oxford Journal "Electronic Cigarettes: Effective Nicotine Delivery after Acute Administration http://bit.ly

Reactions: Like 14 | Informative 4


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> source
> View attachment 13965
> View attachment 13966



what an informative article. simple and yet clear. this is a good article to use to enlighten the anti vapers about what we do here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Ballie

Thanks for the very informative article. I have a dripper, tank and cigalike. Question is if I use a 12mg in my cigalike should I be using a 6mg for the tank. The dripper I only use for tasting different flavours.


----------



## Dubz

Nice one @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

its great to see that memebers are not only reading current articles and threads but are also going back to things they may have missed.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Something important that I don't see mentioned in the article is how nicotine is absorbed by the body depending on the delivery method.

In smoke most nicotine absorption takes place via the lungs, but in vapour the lungs absorb much less as the vapour molecules are much larger than those in smoke. In vapour most absorption takes place via the mouth and nose.

If you are not getting the nic 'hit' to stop the craving for cigarettes, try holding the vapour in the mouth for longer and exhale through the nose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

